# What else needs to be done?



## Guest (Jan 27, 2009)

I just inherited some new HT components.

A Yamaha HTR-5280 Receiver and a JBL PB12 Subwoofer

The receiver will be used to process audio only, no video.

I have 3 inputs to the receiver, all using optical connections:

DirecTV HD DVR
Xbox 360
Popcorn Hour A-110

Which outputs to my 5 and now.1 speakers.
Speakers use 12 GA Speaker Wire.
Sub. Uses Line Level In

I want to get the most performance possible and therefore I want to make sure everything is just right.
So far I have: 

I turned off all DSP programs and set for auto source selection.

Set size of all speakers to small.
I believe the receiver has a fixed crossover of 90 Hz. Is this right?

Set Subwoofer to LFE Mode. Bypassing subwoofer crossover, as receiver is handling this.

Set LFE OUT to Subwoofer.

Set Center Channel delay. 1ms

Used L/R Balance and master volume to achieve 75db SPL reading from both Front Mains. (At listening position) As measured on RS Digital SPL Meter. (Cool new toy)

Then adjusted center, surrounds, and sub to match 75db.

I set the Sub. to 0db on the receiver and used gain on the sub to adjust. Is this right? 

What is the Phase selector used for? I have it set to 0, is this correct?

Is there anything that I am missing?
Will REW benefit me at all?

Thanks in advance for all the help.


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> What is the Phase selector used for?


It will adjust the timing of the sub signal in relation to the mains. It is adjusted for the smoothest response over the crossover region. 



> Will REW benefit me at all?


It can be used to take a response of your sub and mains, allowing for better positionng of the speakers.

brucek


----------



## Guest (Jan 30, 2009)

Speaker location is more or less set. As this is a Living room and not a dedicated theater space.
So other than playing with the phase, is there anything else?


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

> So other than playing with the phase, is there anything else?


If your speaker locations are fixed, then the only other option is to add an EQ to the sub if it doesn't have a smooth response (and they almost never do).

brucek


----------

